# New Find/New Member Hello



## 6goat7 (Oct 28, 2005)

New on the board wanted to say hello from Central Texas and post a couple questions.

Last Pontiac I had was 1972 Blue Trans Am I owned for 10 years, sold it a few years ago to a good home. I kept my eye out for another PMD and found one this week- kind of a wierd deal but it had a clear title and all components so I trailered it home.

1967 goat. Last time it was driven was winter of 1974. After that disassembled and parked in indoor storage. The grandson wanted to restore it a couple years ago so he took off the front clip, motor, trans and then lost interest apparently. Has inspection sticker on windshield for 1975.

Since it was only on the road 7 years or so before being stored the interior is great except the carpet. Still has good woodgrain console and his/hers. The paint is a light green/turquoise color. No rust thankfully and original 400 motor (in pieces).

Tag on Firewall reads paint K (little c), body 2558.

My question is since the majority of the car, especially the interior, is survivor mint is it best that I leave alone anything that needs refurbishing and leave it original? The glass, etc is very nice and I don't want to start re-doing stuff if it is best to just polish out the factory original stuff as best I can even if it shows slight wear. Like the painted portion at the top quarter of the doors above the panels is worn but not bad.

I know it's important I do the build correctly so I thought would ask the pros. I have been doing cars about 20 years now so I know what I am doing, just looking for advice how to proceed in unfamiliar territory.

Thanks,

Phillip


----------



## eldodroptop (Mar 26, 2005)

If the car is that nice do as little re-work as possible. Just clean the hell out of it and be sure to put it back together correctly. New carpet is a no brainer and when you rebuild the motor be sure to not OVER detail the engine bay if the factory firewall and inner fender paint and stickers are a bit worn that is fine.. Are all the old bolts and fasteners with the car? Any new fasteners will stickout like a sore thumb and will really kill the survivor look. You are walking a fine line and if it were me I would want anything done to the car to look like in service repairs and NOT restoration work..

Sounds like a Kewl project you have there!!! I am envious... 

BTW, this thread is worthless without pics!!!


----------



## 6goat7 (Oct 28, 2005)

:agree 










I'll get exterior shots later. 

See ya


----------

